# Grant money for building safety department?



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 17, 2012)

After searching to see if there is any grant money available for a building safety department, all I can find are grants that would be more applicable to (1) fire and rescue, (2) disaster recovery, (3) OSHA training.

Does anyone have experience related to grant money that would be applicable to a building safety department?

Thanks!


----------



## righter101 (Feb 17, 2012)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> After searching to see if there is any grant money available for a building safety department, all I can find are grants that would be more applicable to (1) fire and rescue, (2) disaster recovery, (3) OSHA training.Does anyone have experience related to grant money that would be applicable to a building safety department?
> 
> Thanks!


I have done a ton of looking and research and found next to nothing.

Our department receives a number of grants, but those are for the planning side (merged department).  There is a ton of stuff for pollution prevention, enviro stuff, things of that nature, but not really for building.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 17, 2012)

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2009v6n4/arra.html

This is the only one that I know of and in my case ( small jurisdiction) the state got the money and is using it to provide training all across the state to local AHJ's

Now if you have a population over 35,000 you could apply for your own funds


----------



## rshuey (Feb 17, 2012)

Sometimes a municipality can use CDBG money for building safety, ie. Upgrades to water lines for sprinklers, sidewalks, etc. We did that in our downtown.


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2012)

What responsibilities does the department have

And what would the money be used for


----------



## jpranch (Feb 17, 2012)

The fed's can keep their "grant" strings attached, extortion money.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 27, 2012)

This department's responsibility is to review construction plans for minimum code compliance and issue building permits.

Considering that we do enforce the 2009 IECC, we could possibily find $100,000 worth of grant money out there for educating the public about energy efficiency along with the purchase of several ladders and flashlights.  Otherwise, it has been difficult to police contractors who say that they have R38 insulation in the attic but it is a little suspicious that they fail to provide a ladder for the inspector.  What contractor does not have a ladder needed to reach the attic access panel?

JP Ranch

I can see that the risk would be that the feds would give us the money and then want to take it back again if they were to spot check our enforcement and find (fabricate) a discrepancy.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www1.eere.energy.gov/wip/pdfs/sep_arra_2009_state_allocations.pdf

Your state was given over 30 million and I will bet if your jurisdiction got any of it they spent it on anything but the building dept.


----------

